# Hair algae in ADA system



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I answered a similar question in another thread, but I'll relist it here:

When you start up a tank with Aquasoil and good light to reach a carpet there are several steps you need to take to prevent nightmarish algae from turning your scape into a horrible mess. Even more so if its an iwagumi or is not heavily planted.

At startup:
.Run your lights about 4 hours a day.
.Change around 50% water daily 1st week, every other day 2nd week, etc.
.Use redundant organic removal media (carbon, purigen). 
.Provide good co2 
.Never, ever disturb the aquasoil. It's already loaded with ammonia and now you're releasing it into the water column at a higher rate.
.If possible, seed the filter or substrate with used substrate or biomedia.

All the above either eliminate organic waste before it turns into ammonia or reduces the effect the ammonia will have on growing algae.

I've started up countless tanks with ADA aquasoil and if you follow these procedures it should start up clean. No cloudy water or algae.


----------



## MiZuboov (Mar 14, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> I answered a similar question in another thread, but I'll relist it here:
> 
> When you start up a tank with Aquasoil and good light to reach a carpet there are several steps you need to take to prevent nightmarish algae from turning your scape into a horrible mess. Even more so if its an iwagumi or is not heavily planted.
> 
> ...


In fact, my mistake now is only that I switched on the light for 8 hours from the first day?


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Your tank needs time to balance like any other tank. It doesn't matter if it is ADA tank or made from some other company. 

Too much light with high organics in the water will cause algae. Using carbon or Purigen as suggested will help with controlling the organics and the water changes will remove them. Once your tank is balanced which takes a few months, these issues will go away.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Sounds like you did pretty much everything right, but the lighting is a big one. I'm not sure why ADA doesn't mention this in their information (or I haven't seen it). Running 2x150mh on a 46G or so tank at 8 hours with just a carpet type plant is extremely difficult in terms of keeping algae away. Not sure how high from the surface the light were. 

Everything I mentioned as you know is PREVENTIVE, of course it's possible to start a tank with longer light periods, but it depends on the setup (plant mass, growth, light), etc. It's much better to be preventive than reactive. Hard to say since every tank is different, but get rid of algae and slowly increase lighting period.


----------

